# Magical Express



## sparty (Jul 8, 2014)

So our friends in Florida made a last minute request to play golf right after our stay in Bay Lake Towers and now I have 2 golf bags I want to check and tag for ME.

Problem is now I am probably short 1 tag.  I am thinking about copying a tag and pasting on the golf case and then handing a paper copy of my self made tag at the Orlando Airport ME desk.  We leave in 3 days so I don't think there is enough time to mail more tags.

Will my self made tag method work?


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 8, 2014)

I would not risk sending the luggage through ME without a proper tag.  If they loose the bag, it may take a few days to sort out.
Why not just tag the clubs and wheel your regular luggage to the ME desk?  Many people carry luggage and put it in the storage area under the bus.  
JP


----------



## Rob562 (Jul 9, 2014)

I would also suggest *not* copying a tag, as each tag has its own individual serial number. Multiple tags with the same serial number could cause issues.

First, I would call DME first thing tomorrow (866-599-0951). Tell them your predicament. They *might* be able to overnight you more tags.


But if that can't happen:
What I would suggest is that you choose one bag that *isn't* your golf clubs to not tag. If it fits within the sizing of carry-on bring it with you on the plane. If you definitely want to check it, do so. But take a photo of the bag first, either on your cell phone or something you can print out. When you check the bag, see if you can determine which bag claim # corresponds with with tag the agent puts on that bag.

When you get to Orlando, tell the Cast Member at the DME check-in podium that you have a bag that's not tagged. They'll direct you over to the desk where the CM will take the info from you on the bag. (This is where having the photo and claim tag info speeds up the process a LOT) They'll send someone to retrieve it from the airline and tag it with its own tag.

-Rob


----------



## sparty (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice.. I don't plan on copying a tag. Instead I will check a bag without a tag if necessary.  In MCO I will check in with the ME rep and see if I should get it or let them handle it by giving them the airline (delta) info

Thanks!


----------



## sparty (Jul 10, 2014)

sparty said:


> Thanks for all the advice.. I don't plan on copying a tag. Instead I will check a bag without a tag if necessary.  In MCO I will check in with the ME rep and see if I should get it or let them handle it by giving them the airline (delta) info
> 
> Thanks!



I forgot what the policy was for airline baggage so I called Delta to check.  The Platinum Medallion is actually good, everyone in the family gets 2 bags checked free plus carryon.  Golf clubs, 2 sets are same as checked baggage and no fee. So I really should have requested more ME tags initially, my advice to others is when booking the ME, ask for more tags!


----------



## dbs1228 (Jul 11, 2014)

I would get the 1 piece of luggage that is not tagged from baggage claim and bring it ME and they will put it underneath the bus and then no needs to wonder if and when it will reach you.  I have done this in the past it works out fine.


----------



## sparty (Jul 22, 2014)

dbs1228 said:


> I would get the 1 piece of luggage that is not tagged from baggage claim and bring it ME and they will put it underneath the bus and then no needs to wonder if and when it will reach you.  I have done this in the past it works out fine.



Just got back and everything went smooth with baggage.  One thing I was surprised by was after reading tug there seemed to be a consensus the ME didn't really take long when compared to driving.

Well it turns out it depends on your resort.  Bay Lake Towers was a combined bus with other resorts. Contemporary/Bay Lake Towers is the last on arrival and first on departure with  Wilderness, Polynesian, and Grand Floridian.  Took like 2 hours each way with all the stops for the other resorts. TOO long for me..

Of course that was nothing compared to the Epcot Monorail going down in an electrical storm and having to be evacuated by the Fire Dept.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2014)

sparty said:


> ....Of course that was nothing compared to the Epcot Monorail going down in an electrical storm and having to be evacuated by the Fire Dept.



_Was THAT your adventure?_

Got cell phone photos? 

I was there when MK was invaded by the President of the USA .... snipers on the rooftops of Main Street, overnight walls built blocking off Main Street, empty MK, walking thru the backstage areas, meeting secret service agents, free evening rock concert at Hollywood Studios, etc ... I took pictures ... it was great.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 22, 2014)

sparty said:


> Just got back and everything went smooth with baggage.  One thing I was surprised by was after reading tug there seemed to be a consensus the ME didn't really take long when compared to driving.
> 
> Well it turns out it depends on your resort.  Bay Lake Towers was a combined bus with other resorts. Contemporary/Bay Lake Towers is the last on arrival and first on departure with  Wilderness, Polynesian, and Grand Floridian.  Took like 2 hours each way with all the stops for the other resorts. TOO long for me..
> 
> Of course that was nothing compared to the Epcot Monorail going down in an electrical storm and having to be evacuated by the Fire Dept.



Hey heard all about it from cast members.  You were on the monorail when that happened last week tues or Wednesday?   How long did it take to get out?
On another note how did you like the sweltering humidity and daily thunderstorms?


----------

